# MOON LIGHT good or bad????



## oscarito

I been thinking of getting a moon light for my tank. Do any of you have any opinion about having moonlight in freshwater planted tank with fish.????

Will having moon light in the tank create less stress for the fish???

will the moonlight affect the plants in any way???

What will be a good moon light for a planted tank???


----------



## erijnal

I'm actually going to be getting an LED light for my ten gallon soon. I don't think the moonlight would create or take away stress from freshwater fish. Even when I would turn on the lights in my room at night, my cardinal tetras would just keep floating around and keep swim-sleeping. The moonlight will undoubtedly be less intense than a room light, so you should be ok. I don't think the plants will be able to utilize the wavelength of light a moonlight provides, not to mention the nonexistent intensity of a moonlight. 

The choice of which moonlight is purely up to you in terms of color. Myself, I like the natural moonlight glow, so I'm going to be going for the Moon White Lunar Light. As for types, I know John N likes a strip moonlight that's pretty cheap, and there's the Coralife one that looks decent too.


----------



## risk2123

i have moon lighting by "marina" and another one from coralife. petsmart actually just got the one from marina in stores. they are 6w each light and fully submersable. those are on my 55g cichlid tank. it was a little more expensive than some others you can find on ebay but these really looks nice imo. the coralife one is 1w and its on my planted tank (20L). the light barely reaches to the bottom of the tank. its much less intense of a light and it seems like my cichlids like the other lighting more. a few days after i put them on my tank, i noticed one of my demasoni and one of my electric blues is holding eggs. its suppossed to stimulate night time spawning and i can confirm it did a great job. its only been about a week with both lights so i cant really make any complaints, but i would highly recommend the ones by "marina" at petco, or wherever you can find them. they are awesome lights all around. 

side note: if your tank is in your bedroom, and you dont like any lights on at night... it does light up your room so just consider that also.


----------



## Shaggathai

I have moonlights on a few of my tanks and LOVE them. Doesn't stress the fish at all, no effect on the plants, and it's great to be able to see them at night. One tank has a strip of blue leds (made by jebo), another has a couple of white leds, a tub outdoors with the above mentioned submersable leds by Marina, and the last has 2 white leds that came built into the pcf light fixture, plus some various colors of submersable lights by Miracle Beam, but I'd recommend the Marina lights, the other I've had problems with water getting into the little fixture and will be replacing them later with Marina lights. 

I'd leave my regular lights on 24/7 if the tanks wouldn't turn into algae soup. The moonlights and various colored lights let me have some visablity into the tank all the time, and I love the way the tanks look with the regular lights off.


----------



## sarahbobarah

Big Al's has teh marina lights. I don't know if the price is comparable to buying it at the store. Can anyone comment on that? 

I have nightlights for my fish too. But ever since I put axolotls in the tank, my fish have been decreasing in number. Really good way to see night time behavior for nocturnal fish. It's like a Piscean Real World.


----------

